# Password-protect AVG Free?



## Mutti (Aug 16, 2002)

Is there a way to password-protect AVG 8 free ... or otherwise prevent it from being shut down? There is a person in my house who insists on shutting it down, saying that a firewall (which I also had to password-protect) is more than sufficient, and it's driving me crazy. We've had viruses and trojans aplenty over the years, and that's *with* an antivirus program' but I simply can't argue this person into seeing the value of having one. Help and suggestions welcome!


----------



## referee07 (Sep 11, 2003)

Have this person in your house look at some of the postings in this forum on malware. You need both a antivirus program and a firewall. (BTW, in the Malware Removal forum I just read that AVG is not worth too much, and I have had it for years.)


----------



## Mutti (Aug 16, 2002)

Sigh. Is there another antivirus out there that I *can* password-protect? Preferably free. I have to go out on Saturday and I'm terrified to leave the computer unattended. (You'd think a guest in my home might respect my wishes, but apparently not.)


----------



## referee07 (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't know of any password-protected antivirus programs but maybe another member knows of some.


----------



## gr277 (Jan 14, 2008)

Avast can be password protected.
If I had such a person here, I would password protect Windows, so that he/she could not use the computer.


----------

